# Pistons @ Blazers



## ChrisWoj

So, Amir just made a horrible play in fouling Oden, grabbing him around the waist as he threw it down. He was very late with the effort to stop the dunk, and its hard to stop a two-handed jam by grabbing a fella by the waist, especially that late.

But other than that the possession (and most possessions) in the first minutes of the game had great rotations with some minor doubling. Good stuff so far.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

i am surprised by the energy the Pistons are playing with, i haven't seen that in a long time, hopefully they can contain Aldridge, i think that is the key to the game

Tayshaun is our best best player, it's surprising because he was the only one who got snubbed from the All Star team a few years back


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

wow, i think this will be the first regular season game, Oden dominates


----------



## ChrisWoj

Amir is being hurt right now by his foul trouble. That last dunk by Oden was so easy because Amir was afraid to go up aggressively. Oden has a LOT of strength for someone his age, and provides trouble for a young Amir. I'd like to see Amir on Aldridge and Max on Oden. Max can use his strength to hold Oden at bay, and Amir is there for help defense coming from the other side.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

i thought Iverson use to be a top defender back in the day, what happened


----------



## ChrisWoj

I've got money on the Pistons tonight. I saw they were underdogs and jumped on it. With Roy out it really feels winnable for us.

Here are my bets tonight:
Detroit > Blazers (+153) parlayed with the over on total points (177)
NO Hornets > Jazz (+155) parlayed with the over on the Heat/Nuggets game (198)
Also have a straight up bet on Pacers > Suns (+350) on a total hunch.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

darn, Jmax could have gotten a poster on Joel right there


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

my bets were Raptors, Orlando both with odds of 2.3 and Nets with 1.55


----------



## ChrisWoj

chairman5 said:


> i thought Iverson use to be a top defender back in the day, what happened


He was always a pretty good defender who took too many risks playing the lanes going for steals. He was never a top defender, IMHO. But he definitely wasn't ever a weak point. Right now, at his age and with a step missing defense is where you can tell he's slowed down. It hasn't hit him on offense as much as it has his reactions on defense. Its made him merely average defensively.


----------



## Basel

I predicted in another thread in the Blazers forum that the Pistons would win 95-89. Let's see if I'm right, and if I am, how close I get.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Tho, in addition to my last post I have to say that although he's lost a step in terms of quickness, he still has the same body control and agility he's always had. He recovers when he bites on fakes very well still, which really helps out.


-Chris.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

loving the dunk!


----------



## Basel

By the way, props to Tayshaun Prince; he's been playing awesome basketball all season long.


----------



## Basel

Battle of first round picks! 

Kwame = 2/2 FGs, 4 points, 1 rebound, 0 turnovers

Oden = 2/2 FGs (0/1 free throw), 4 points, 1 rebound, 1 turnover

Clearly this shows that Oden <<< Kwame.

:biggrin:


----------



## ChrisWoj

Basel said:


> By the way, props to Tayshaun Prince; he's been playing awesome basketball all season long.


I think he's been at his most impressive when we've been missing other key parts. Whenever someone is out he takes it on his shoulders to ... well... shoulder their load. He does a fantastic job of it. I really wish he didn't disappear as much as he often does when everyone is on the floor and healthy.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Basel said:


> Battle of first round picks!
> 
> Kwame = 2/2 FGs, 4 points, 1 rebound, 0 turnovers
> 
> Oden = 2/2 FGs (0/1 free throw), 4 points, 1 rebound, 1 turnover
> 
> Clearly this show that Oden >>> Kwame.
> 
> :biggrin:


LOL I think you put the arrows backward! Kwame Brown - future superstar!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

^ their points were mostly as a result of defensive collapsing 

i got my eyes mostly on Rodney Iverson and ALdridge


----------



## Basel

Edited my post. :biggrin:


----------



## ChrisWoj

I can't believe the Hornets bet is the one tanking my perfect night, lol. I even more can't believe I may be right about Pacers > Suns tonight. 

Man I love seeing Herrmann getting time on the floor. He's a great guy to have off the bench, great size and a great shooting stroke. He can use up fouls while manning up and still provide some help offensively.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Afflalo looks a little out of sorts tonight. He just doesn't look all there mentally on the floor.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

no one dares penetrate the zone


----------



## ChrisWoj

The Pistons can't slow down tonight. This isn't the sort of game that you want to slow down, that's the Blazers' game right there a good methodical pace to keep their youngsters under check. They need to keep it moving fast, keep forcing mistakes.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

ChrisWoj said:


> I can't believe the Hornets bet is the one tanking my perfect night, lol. I even more can't believe I may be right about Pacers > Suns tonight.
> 
> Man I love seeing Herrmann getting time on the floor. He's a great guy to have off the bench, great size and a great shooting stroke. He can use up fouls while manning up and still provide some help offensively.


what were the odds on the Hornets? i didn't think they had a big chance as coming off a tough long game against the Lakers, playing in one of the toughest arenas against a fresh defensive team you'll have to give me 3 to 1 on that game


----------



## ChrisWoj

chairman5 said:


> what were the odds on the Hornets? i didn't think they had a big chance as coming off a tough long game against the Lakers, playing in one of the toughest arenas against a fresh defensive team you'll have to give me 3 to 1 on that game


It was only +155 really not that great. But I'm looking at the box score and the difference maker is Paul Millsap right now. I didn't realize he was back, and I thought their big men were going to be Koufos-Okur. Having Millsap out there rested and healthy again is whats thrown me.


----------



## ChrisWoj

And yes I just noticed this is his third game back. Just haven't been paying enough attention to the Jazz this week.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

lol Greg Oden in a car commercial, priceless!


----------



## ChrisWoj

We've still got two and a half quarters to go, but its good to see Detroit looking to bury the Blazers right now. Thats what you need to do against a short-handed team like the Blazers. Without Roy they can't make a comeback if we get them down bad by the half.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

im surprised at the poor pick roll defense on Iverson


----------



## ChrisWoj

Good things happen when Amir is on the floor.


----------



## ChrisWoj

That might be the most aggressive dunk I've seen out of Arron, even if it didn't count for anything. He's been really playing a more aggressive game tonight, less like himself. Its unusual.


----------



## Basel

You guys could definitely get some good game threads going if there were some more Pistons fans posting - already at 30 replies, mostly with just you guys discussing it. Good to see.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

wow, all shots are falling, i see the BLazers coming back making it a game by the end of the 3rd


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

i love a good game!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

Travis Outlaw is probably one of the most underrated guards


----------



## ChrisWoj

Not quite burying them, dammit. Oh well, still a lead going into the half. It'd be a nice win, even though they're without Roy.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Basel said:


> You guys could definitely get some good game threads going if there were some more Pistons fans posting - already at 30 replies, mostly with just you guys discussing it. Good to see.


I wish I had the time. I did a few years ago, and made a lot of them when I was a mod. Unfortunately I simply lack time these days prepping to graduate and all that fun stuff. Once semester comes back next week I'll be back to 0 time for this fun.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

without Roy was enough to beat the Cs, this Blazers team is always competitive regardless or injuries, i cant help but love this team


----------



## ChrisWoj

Timely shooting is really keeping Portland in this game. I hope we can stay productive (as Stuckey drains one) and keep them at bay.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

the Blazers are really unlucky this game, but they are only few buckets away from getting back into it


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

wow you got lucky Chris, add Granger to your favorite players list now


----------



## ChrisWoj

They're keeping the pace up and Portland doesn't look comfortable right now. We aren't scoring much, but the Blazers are making mistakes and keeping themselves at bay.


----------



## ChrisWoj

chairman5 said:


> wow you got lucky Chris, add Granger to your favorite players list now


LOL! Like I said, I played a hunch  I didn't expect to profit $70 off that one. Losing money on the Hornets bet sucks, but oh well. The 20 on this Pistons + total points parlay could be decent too though. That'll be another $70 profit. It is a good night for me if the Pistons win and total points are over the total of 177.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

bad defense on that P/R there, Aldridge shoots as well as any other PF


----------



## ChrisWoj

Crap, I really hope whatever happened to Tay isn't anything serious. Anybody catch which hand he was holding? Hopefully his right hand.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I actually thought Bayless was hurt, it looked like Tay landed full load on the guy's dome.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Nice job by Stuckey drawing the foul, we need to get some more space. The Blazers haven't had a quick hot streak on the perimeter in a few now... any minute now they'll hit a flurry. We need a cushion.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

uhoh, i rather Iverson take that open jumpshot then pass it further to a forward for a jumpshot


----------



## ChrisWoj

At present our bench is 5/7 for 12 points. Good efficiency, weak production. The Blazers bench hasn't done much more, but we really need to get more than that.


----------



## ChrisWoj

This isn't the way I wanted the arena to feel with 3 minutes to go in the Q. We're going to see a few big long range shots from the Blazers here shortly, and with only a two point lead... yikes. Hopefully they start tripping over their own feet soon trying to run like this.

... as Bayless literally just did. I thought that was out on him. lol


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

Wow, what a series of sequences

btw: i was right, the Blazers were coming back strong by the end of the 3rd


----------



## ChrisWoj

according to Tivo: it shoulda been out off of Bayless' foot. Bleh. FYI I am now officially on about a 40 second delay behind everyone else thanks to that rewind.


----------



## Basel

Looks like Kwame continues to outplay Oden.

...

...

Close game going on; the Rose Garden is always a tough arena to play in so it wouldn't surprise me to see this come down the wire. Looks like the Pistons are struggling containing LaMarcus Aldridge.


----------



## ChrisWoj

chairman5 said:


> Wow, what a series of sequences
> 
> btw: i was right, the Blazers were coming back strong by the end of the 3rd


I didn't agree with your post because I believed they were in it when you said it.  They haven't fallen "out" of it at any point yet.


----------



## Basel

ChrisWoj said:


> according to Tivo: it shoulda been out off of Bayless' foot. Bleh. FYI I am now officially on about a 40 second delay behind everyone else thanks to that rewind.


Can't you just fast forward right back to where it is live?


----------



## ChrisWoj

Basel said:


> Looks like Kwame continues to outplay Oden.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Close game going on; the Rose Garden is always a tough arena to play in so it wouldn't surprise me to see this come down the wire. Looks like the Pistons are struggling containing LaMarcus Aldridge.


Its mostly fastbreak stuff. Of his 23, at least 8 are fast break points. He'd getting out really well on the break they're hitting him.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Stuckey is starting to play too fast. He needs to be given a quick blow. Bring in AA to play some D and let Tay bring the ball up to relax the team a little bit. We wanted fast paced, but Stuckey is making it frantic when he doesn't need to with a whole quarter left.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

what's wrong with Stuckey???


----------



## ChrisWoj

And Stuckey turns it over again. Get. Him. Off. The. Floor. He needs a break to cool himself off a bit. He doesn't need to be playing that frantic.


----------



## ChrisWoj

chairman5 said:


> what's wrong with Stuckey???


Youth. Playing against a team as hot as the Blazers just got, in an arena thumping like the Rose Garden is a young player is going to feel the urge to make something happen to quiet the crowd, slow down the other team. All he needs to do is relax and play his game, but he doesn't have the experience to know that just yet.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Basel said:


> Can't you just fast forward right back to where it is live?


I have now. I just didn't want to miss anything. There were no commercial breaks until the quarter ended, so yeah... now I'm back.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Blazers scoring - up every quarter.
Detroit scoring - down every quarter.

If that continues, even to the smallest amount, we lose.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

let's see how this team performs under some pressure now


----------



## MLKG

Oh wow. Pryzbilla comitted 2 fouls on that last play and Dice gets the offensive. Whistles really starting to go the other way.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I missed that loose ball. Did he grab Przy's arm or something?


----------



## ChrisWoj

That isn't respect. That triple team was the Blazers realizing he's playing too fast and making mistakes, they tripled him because he's turning it over not because he's hot. Dumb statement.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I'd rather have AI taking shots like that, than have Stuckey handling the ball right now. At least when he throws airball layups out of bounds the Blazers don't get a break out of it.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

wth, why didn't Iverson just go straight up or use the glass instead of turning and shooting


----------



## ChrisWoj

When we get back from break I want this lineup on the floor:

Kwame Brown
Jason Maxiell
Tayshaun Prince
Arron Afflalo
Allen Iverson

That is our best defensive lineup right now, and it will frustrate them to no end. Plus we have enough offense there to score some points and bring back a lead. I'd want Amir over Jason, but he's playing hesitant with his 5 fouls right now.


----------



## MLKG

ChrisWoj said:


> That isn't respect. That triple team was the Blazers realizing he's playing too fast and making mistakes, they tripled him because he's turning it over not because he's hot. Dumb statement.


He's set to play about 45 minutes this game. I think he looks tired.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

wow!, Aaron!


----------



## ChrisWoj

I TOLD you I wanted Spellcheck in this game! **** YES.


----------



## ChrisWoj

And LA gets a loose ball right into his hands... "Look what I found" dunk. Bleh.

Wow, maybe we should just let the clock run down every friggin possession.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Lucky break our way this time, good time for it.


----------



## MLKG

Pistons have to start finding the open guy. Portland is double and tripling every player who touches the ball.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Bad call our way, actually. Makes up for that crappy foul on Dice a bit ago right? Meh. I hate make-up calls but oh well.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Miss another one like that and get your own board Kwame.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Or don't.

Oh well, he's a good presence down low. Hopefully he stays aggressive down there. We need that. We need someone to hit LA hard next time he has an open throw-down.


----------



## MLKG

Oh wow. That was another bad call.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

how did Fernandez get so much space, goodness, play some D please


----------



## ChrisWoj

There's that hot shooting I was talking about. They'll hit another one shortly, I assure you.


----------



## ChrisWoj

SPELLCHECK?! WTF! I definitely never expect him to miss a free throw. Hopefully Rodney got a stern talking to and will play at HIS pace now.


----------



## ChrisWoj

ChrisWoj said:


> There's that hot shooting I was talking about. They'll hit another one shortly, I assure you.


You heard it here first.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

i dont know what kind of crappy team we would be without Prince


----------



## ChrisWoj

KWAM! Thats why I wanted him on the floor! Man I love it when Curry listens to me! Bet he's got BBB.net on his PDA right now, listening to my every word   If he'd taken Stuckey out a little earlier we might still have a lead to play with. YOU HEAR ME MICHAEL?!

(i might be a little delusional at this point)


----------



## ChrisWoj

This is where Amir needs to come out, sometime by the 3:00 mark. Let him play aggressive, damn that last foul. He makes good things happen when he's out there.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

we're lucky LA is not making those jumpers, hes usually automatic with that much space


----------



## ChrisWoj

Portland time out. Lineup to see when we get back (plz Curry, plz)

Amir Johnson
Antonio McDyess
Tayshaun Prince
Allen Iverson
Rodney Stuckey

Basically, our best. Play a relaxed up-tempo game and let the Blazers make the mistakes. Push the ball and pass it around avoiding the double-teams and then pressure them a little on D with a bit of light full court.


----------



## Basel

So apparently both teams don't want to score at the moment.


----------



## ChrisWoj

chairman5 said:


> we're lucky LA is not making those jumpers, hes usually automatic with that much space


He's made some. He can't make every one of them.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Have I ever mentioned how much I love Tay? Because I am now.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

Wow, great plays! we have to be perfect here


----------



## ChrisWoj

Good Rodney, good. Bring it up slow. Relax. And find the open man! Nice cut by AI! VERY. NICE.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Damnit Dice. That was just a poor poor foul. That rebound was all but pulled in.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

the nba should raise foul limit to 5


----------



## ChrisWoj

I maintain we need Amir on the floor over Kwame right now. He doesn't provide as much of an offensive liability (we're almost 4-on-5 right now) and he's as solid on D. Who cares if he has 5 fouls when you're down to the last 1:35? He makes good things happen, has a ton of length and redirects shots even when he's not there for the block.


----------



## MLKG

Kwame playing some damn good defense down the stretch.


----------



## Basel

Close *** game - looks like it might come down to a buzzer-beater...


----------



## ChrisWoj

Did they just state that Kwame has made some noise tonight? 7 points, 4 rebounds, 2 blocks? Really?


----------



## ChrisWoj

I take back everything I just said, and acknowledge that I fail at basketball knowledge. I am clearly no basket_ballscientist_. Nice dunk, Kwam.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

a real nail biter tonight, at least more warranted than the Clips game


----------



## ChrisWoj

Wow. That pass out of traffic by AI was incredible. I mean it, straight up incredible. Tay missed the shot, sure, but it was a good look and we got a great long board to Dice there. Incredible pass out of traffic, amazing body control. Good stuff. Lets put up 2 points now!


----------



## ChrisWoj

Lets see what lineup he sends out...


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

what a dramatic fadeaway, was it really necessary, goodness, what's wrong with the old stop and pop


----------



## ChrisWoj

Looks like we don't get the final shot tonight.

Lets see...

Kwame Brown
Amir Johnson
Tayshaun Prince
Allen Iverson
Arron Afflalo

Please for the love of GOD have the brains to send out our all-defense lineup with no chance of getting the ball back, Curry. IF we somehow get it back, quick timeout and put some offense back on the court.


----------



## ChrisWoj

chairman5 said:


> what a dramatic fadeaway, was it really necessary, goodness, what's wrong with the old stop and pop


I agree totally. He should have stopped at the free throw line and popped it in. Maybe he had too much momentum to just stop and pop, but from the line its a comfortable spot.


----------



## jvanbusk

I was hoping to see more Frentz Frye 

Figures Outlaw makes a nice shot, he just got done making some bank slop a minute ago. Why not.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

well at least we got 8 seconds


----------



## ChrisWoj

8.3 seconds. Game not over yet. Great shot, well defended. Suck.


----------



## Basel

Big shot by Outlaw...


----------



## ChrisWoj

jvanbusk said:


> I was hoping to see more Frentz Frye


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO

BAD. BAD. *smacks nose* NO. NO MORE OF THAT.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

wait a minute, i wonder why we didn't use a hack a Pryzbilla tonight


----------



## ChrisWoj

Ugh. That was disheartening. We should have won that one. The stretch at the end of the 3rd Quarter where Curry kept Stuckey on the floor lost that game for us.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I was really hoping to make some decent cash tonight.

Came out 70 ahead on the Pacers/Suns game... but cut 40 out of that profit for the other two bets. So I guess at least I'm ahead today.


----------



## jvanbusk

Why is Eli Zaret yelling at LaMarcus Aldridge? 

Anyways, I would love to have that kid on the team.


----------



## MLKG

They are shorthanded and everything, but that was a pretty bad loss. 4 shots to put that one away and bricked them all.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam

the Pistons really have a hard time with offensively talented teams that like to push the tempo
they do great against slow grind it out teams like the Spurs but not against teams that really exhaust them on the defense


----------



## ChrisWoj

chairman5 said:


> the Pistons really have a hard time with offensively talented teams that like to push the tempo
> they do great against slow grind it out teams like the Spurs but not against teams that really exhaust them on the defense


Hate to break it to you, the Blazers are a slow grind it out team.

Those fast breaks they kept getting? They were because we kept giving them easy fast-breaks with stupid turnovers. Hell, nobody even scored over 90 this game. I said it earlier and maintain it: needs to push pace and keep scorings to beat Blazers. 

nrrr... *frustrated with the D E T*


----------



## ChrisWoj

(man its been a WHILE since we had a thread get to 3 pages around here, we should do this more often)


----------



## irishfury

ChrisWoj said:


> (man its been a WHILE since we had a thread get to 3 pages around here, we should do this more often)


Yeah I noticed this. I use to visit the forum all the time but it really really died out. So now I only check in every so often. If there where more threads like that around here I come through alot more


----------

